# About health insurance



## akedarg (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am a student from Asia , starting my Phd from September in Autonoma Madrid. Could somebody tell me if Spain has free health insurance or do i need a private health insurance?
What about their coverages and service?
Since Phd is for 4 years, I will have social security, I guess.

I would be glad if i can receive the clear answers from people who were in similar position.

Thanks,
Kedar


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

akedarg said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a student from Asia , starting my Phd from September in Autonoma Madrid. Could somebody tell me if Spain has free health insurance or do i need a private health insurance?
> What about their coverages and service?
> ...


Kedar, welcome
Spain does not offer free health cover to non EU citizens unless they are employed / self employed and contributing to the health system.
Private health cover here is relatively cheap, and I suggest you either contact the Uni who must have special schemes, or try Página Oficial Sanitas


----------



## akedarg (Jun 26, 2008)

*Hello*

Since I will be doing a PhD, I will be getting stippend of 1200 euros per months. Isn't this self employed?


thanks for the reply,
Kedar




Stravinsky said:


> Kedar, welcome
> Spain does not offer free health cover to non EU citizens unless they are employed / self employed and contributing to the health system.
> Private health cover here is relatively cheap, and I suggest you either contact the Uni who must have special schemes, or try


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Kedar

TALK TO THE UNIVERSITY. They without ANY doubt will know. Students may have a different classification - most of us on here are retired or working.

Do not expect to get STATE dental cover.


----------



## akedarg (Jun 26, 2008)

*ok*

Hi Chris,

That's what I am planning for...



chris(madrid) said:


> Kedar
> 
> TALK TO THE UNIVERSITY. They without ANY doubt will know. Students may have a different classification - most of us on here are retired or working.
> 
> Do not expect to get STATE dental cover.


----------



## akedarg (Jun 26, 2008)

What type of insurance can also cover dental, guys?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

akedarg said:


> Since I will be doing a PhD, I will be getting stippend of 1200 euros per months. Isn't this self employed?
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply,
> ...


----------

